# Heilige bremse ? :O



## MatzeD (26. November 2011)

Hey leute.. 

Ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr das kennt, aber ich glaube meine bremse is komisch.Also ich fahre die magura Louise 06 und bin eig. sehr zufrieden damit.. Nur ein Problem gibt es da.. (wenn es überhaupt ein problem ist,Eig ist es das was sich jeder wünscht), wenn ich die bremse trocken fahre, hält sie ganz oke.. Aber wenn es jetzt regnet oder die scheibe mit normalen wasser oder spucke nass gemacht wird, dann hält sie fast 5 mal so gut ! Also selber mal erfahrungen gemacht ? oder gründe ?


----------



## duro e (26. November 2011)

ja hab die selben erfahrungen gemacht bei etlichen bremsen . magura loiuse , julie , sowie avid code , juicy 7 und auch bei meiner hope trial.-
woran das liegt weiß ich nicht genau , will da auch nichts falsches behaupten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (26. November 2011)

Die selben Erfahrungen habe ich auch bereits einmal gemacht. Aber nicht jede Bremse reagiert so. Ich werde das mal mit meinen Kollegen durchquatschen ob die sich das erklären können.


----------



## MatzeD (26. November 2011)

Das kotzt mich langsam an  wenn ich bei strahlendem sonnenschein ne weniger taugliche bremse habe ... aber  mal sehen was die shimano saint taugt.


----------



## ingoingo (26. November 2011)

Ich verwende immer den Trick mit dem Wasser wenn die Bremse nicht so zieht wie ich will.

Ich kippe einfach ein bisschen Wasser drüber und fahre sie Trocken. Quitscht anfangs ein wenig aber dann hat man wieder volle Bremspower


----------



## duro e (27. November 2011)

als meine hope letztens anfing zu quicken ohne grund hab ich sie auch richtig stark heiß gefahren , viel wasser drauf , wieder heiß gefahren und wieder wasser drauf . bissl eingebremst dann und bäääm ^^ . danach ging sie echt pervers wieder.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. November 2011)

Was fahrt ihr für Beläge? Ich benutze hauptsächlich Organische. 
Kenne das von meinen Bremsen her nicht.


----------



## Insomnia- (27. November 2011)

Ich erinner mich noch als DUro E in der Halle in Kalk war und mit ner Hand voll Schnee von draussen wieder rein kam und seine Bremse eingeschmiert hat ^^.
Ich habe das am MTB auch shcon gehabt...


----------



## duro e (27. November 2011)

stimmt xD , war die marta sl , die ging auch nur wenn sie nass war


----------



## evo125 (27. November 2011)

heiß bremsen (kann ruhig Blau werden) und dann kräftig mit klarem wasser abspühlen(muß zischen). alles andere hinterläßt einen schmierfilm  funkt bei motorrad und fahrrad. beim fahrrad ist es nur einbischen anstrengend ! oder beim regen kräftig lange den berg runterbremsen. mehr geht dann nicht mehr an bremsleistung ( wenn alles andere in ordnung ist) 
michael


----------



## erwinosius (27. November 2011)

> Ich verwende immer den Trick mit dem Wasser wenn die Bremse nicht so zieht wie ich will.
> 
> Ich kippe einfach ein bisschen Wasser drüber und fahre sie Trocken. Quitscht anfangs ein wenig aber dann hat man wieder volle Bremspower



Die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht. Gerade am Anfang wo ich noch öfters in die Brunnen gefallen bin auf denen ich gefahren bin ging meine Bremse immer sehr gut...
Nachdem sie nass war dann schön trockenfahren (selbst bei der HS33 hinten), danach ist die Bremskraft wieder erheblich besser.
Und die Bremse muss dabei nicht zwangsläufig heiß sein......

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeD (27. November 2011)

Okay.. danke für die schnellen antworten ..


----------



## evo125 (27. November 2011)

muß nicht heiß sein.
nur wenn sie heiß ist hat es den vorteil das auch die beläge warm sind und mann beim wasserdrüberkippen auch diese reinigt. oft gings dann ein paar meter und der alte evekt war wieder da. im endefekt kocht mann die scheibe und beläge aus  und das abperlende wasser nimmt den schmierfilm mit . 
michael


----------



## Bikebib (28. November 2011)

Bremsenreiniger soll auch helfen


----------



## AlexG86 (28. November 2011)

Wasser drüber wenn sie wirklich heiß ist würde ich aus werkstofftechnischer Sicht nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. November 2011)

Vernünftige Scheiben mit passenden Belägen. Von Pflege für meine Bremsen halte ich gar nichts


----------



## MatzeD (28. November 2011)

Bingo.. Bremsenreingiger xD da hab ich nicht allzu viel drauf getan , dann gings sogar noch weniger.. also zum Thema Beläge: die Beläge sind vor 3-4 Monaten neu drauf gemacht worden.Da haben sie auch supi gehalten.Das Problem ist jetzt erst wieder seit kurzem.. Ich werd sie einfach noch mal gründlich auseinander bauen und mit Wasser reinigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (28. November 2011)

Bremsenreiniger ist ein riesen Scheiß.. Das funktioniert nie.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. November 2011)

Schleif die Beläge mal ein bisschen an.


----------



## Sherco (29. November 2011)

Bremsenreiniger kann ich auch nicht empfehlen,im Gegenteil.
Hatte jedes mal das Gefühl,dass die Bremse noch lange danach viel schlechter zieht.


----------



## evo125 (1. Dezember 2011)

AlexG86 schrieb:


> Wasser drüber wenn sie wirklich heiß ist würde ich aus werkstofftechnischer Sicht nicht empfehlen.


Beispiel:
passabfahrt ins tal , direkt in eine regenwand, was nun ?


----------



## MatzeD (2. Dezember 2011)

AlexG86 schrieb:


> Wasser drüber wenn sie wirklich heiß ist würde ich aus werkstofftechnischer Sicht nicht empfehlen.



Sollte nicht genau das eine Bremse auch aushalten ?


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Dezember 2011)

An alle die das benannte Phänomen betrifft:

*Was für Bremsbeläge fahrt ihr? Organisch oder gesintert?*


----------



## duro e (2. Dezember 2011)

waren bei mir sintermetall beläge immer bei den bremsen


----------



## MatzeD (2. Dezember 2011)

Organische...


----------



## erwinosius (4. Dezember 2011)

original Marta, bzw jetzt Mono Trial....


----------

